# The Jim Dandy #6



## RichD (Feb 10, 2015)

I've had this link for more than 10 years now to a unique Stirling engine design that actually has useful power and torque. Maybe some of you have seen this. This guy is from Pescadero, California. I've always meant to try and find/see this machine in person since it's only an hour or two from my location.

I think many will enjoy the creativity this guy has.

Rich


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 10, 2015)

Rich---You didn't attach the link.---Brian


----------



## Cogsy (Feb 10, 2015)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Rich---You didn't attach the link.---Brian


 
It's hidden under the blue UNIQUE in his post.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 10, 2015)

Cogsy said:


> It's hidden under the blue UNIQUE in his post.



Thank You Cogsy.


----------



## mcswainm (Feb 18, 2015)

Link would not work for me. Could not display page.....


----------



## Cogsy (Feb 18, 2015)

mcswainm said:


> Link would not work for me. Could not display page.....


 
For some reason I couldn't get it to load in IE but it loaded fine in Chrome. I just retried it and got the same result.


----------



## RichD (Feb 19, 2015)

I just tried it again and it worked fine?


----------



## Cogsy (Feb 19, 2015)

Yep, working in IE again for me now. My version of IE is ancient and giving me grief often now, so my IE issues could be related to that, but the site seems more robust in Chrome.


----------

